# Shop said SR9's trigger is close to 13lb pull? Any fixes?



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I am almost dead set on an SR9, it feels the best in my and operates the best. Its also the best for my price range (less than $400).

I have talked to many gun shops and most have said there is nothing wrong with the SR9 and it's a great gun, but a fella today said he recomends the Taurus 24/7 Pro over the SR9 because of trigger feel. Said the SR9 he shot (post-recall) had close to 13lb trigger pull and it really took a toll on accuracy.

Any word on this? Any SR9 owners want to check in?

Also, just from a general reliablity and gun performance, how is the SR9 Compared to the Taurus?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Brandon1 said:


> I am almost dead set on an SR9, it feels the best in my and operates the best. Its also the best for my price range (less than $400).
> 
> I have talked to many gun shops and most have said there is nothing wrong with the SR9 and it's a great gun, but a fella today said he recomends the Taurus 24/7 Pro over the SR9 because of trigger feel. Said the SR9 he shot (post-recall) had close to 13lb trigger pull and it really took a toll on accuracy.


Unfortunately there are many people in gun shops (and other sales professions as well) that will steer you towards the product that gets them cash or prizes or that they are simply told to push by the management. Get the gun *you* want, that *you* can shoot well, that feels best to *you*, and that *you* can afford; and *don't* get a gun based on what the guy behind the counter says.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

+1 to the above...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

+2
You get what you want to get. As stated.. You liked the feel and operation..then that's what you should get.

..heh..We expect a range report :smt033


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

It is obvious you have held the SR9 and probably dry fired it and you said you are basically set on buying it. It sounds like you have no problem with the trigger pull so who cares what the salesman says.

Secondly, he is probably wrong. Here is a link to a review of the SR9 conducted on a a post-recall model ( you are aware there was a recall on these, right?).

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-SR9-2.htm

The reviewer measured the pull of the trigger on the new gun and it came in at 6 3/4 lbs. Quite a bit lower than the salesman's claim. :smt082

Ruger is an excellent company with great CS and if that's the gun I liked I would buy it and never look back. :smt023 Just be sure the unit you are purchasing is of the post-recall design or has been retrofitted so that it won't spend the first part of it's relationship with you at the Ruger factory.

You can get all the recall info at the Ruger website, including how to identify if a unit you are looking at is "old" or "new".

Let us know how it shoots!!!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> if that's the gun I liked I would buy it and never look back.


+1 :smt023


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I can't believe it is 13 lbs!!!
I love mine, Ruger recalled it and replaced the entire trigger assembly as well as the mag drop mechamism.
It now has a trigger similar to a Glock. It shoots great and I agree, more like a 6 3/4 to 7 lb pull.


----------

